
ITunes App Store hit by developer and account fraud (July 4th, 2010) - thiele
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/07/04/itunes_app_store_hit_by_developer_and_account_fraud.html
======
thiele
I'm not sure if this was ever posted. I didn't find it on SearchYC. I was out
of town and missed this story.

